# Ketchup Hate?



## RPCookin (Aug 16, 2016)

Just curious about the comments I see occasionally about from folks who find ketchup to be somehow related to Satanic worship.  I certainly don't put it on everything like my father did (never did understand why everything he ate had to taste like ketchup), but I do find it quite useful for adding zip to some sauces and dishes.  I always have a bottle of Heinz in the fridge.

It's a regular ingredient in many of my barbecue sauce recipes, and my Mom's sloppy joes were just ground beef, ketchup, vinegar, onion, Worcestershire, and a dash of yellow mustard.  I grew up on them and still love them to this day.  I can whip up a batch in about 15 minutes from starting to brown the beef to sitting down at the table.  The dominant flavor was the vinegar, not the ketchup (which is why my wife won't eat them - she says they are too vinegary  ).

It's also mandatory on a cheeseburger.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 16, 2016)

I think it has to do with that some people have  ketchup to everything even cinnamon buns, just so it will taste good.  But those who do that dont even taste  food and I think they are scared of flavours.   I on the other hand have ketchup at home but will add lingon jam  to everything but soup.
Ketchup has it places but not on burgers, that I dont even use lingonjam, unless it elk ( alces Alces) mince...


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 16, 2016)

I like ketchup and will put it on hot dogs and hamburgers and also in meatloaf, but I draw the line at eggs! But I also seem to use ketchup in a lot of sauce recipes, like hoisin baked chicken. So I usually keep a bottle on hand.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm one of those who doesn't like ketchup *at all*, and haven't bought a bottle in over 20 years. 

I do keep chili sauce on hand though and find it a much better substitute, at least for me.  I use it when I make Thousand Island salad dressing and BBQ sauce, and now and then as a meatloaf glaze.  I always have a bottle of cocktail sauce in my fridge too, sometimes I'll have a little of that with shrimp. 

I like just mayo on hamburgers - once in a while a blend of mayo and chili sauce. No plain ketchup in this house, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 16, 2016)

I have ketchup, just don't eat it on everything like I did when I was a kid.  When Shrek and I were starting to date, he took me out for an expensive steak dinner.  He says when I _didn't_ put ketchup on my medium rare steak he knew right then I was a keeper.

Burgers-no ketchup, hot dogs-ketchup, french fries-may or may not have ketchup.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't use much of it, and mostly because it's very sugary. But there are a handful of foods I like it on. All of these are holdovers from childhood:


Hamburgers
Fried egg sandwiches (but not on just plain eggs)
Corned beef hash. This was the way my dad always ate it.

And of course BBQ sauce. That's really about it.


----------



## blissful (Aug 16, 2016)

If I need a barbecue sauce, ketchup is a nice base to start with.
If I need a few tablespoons of tomato paste, ketchup is a good substitute.
A little ketchup, pickle relish and mayo make a darn good thousand island dressing.
Ketchup is good with french fries, all 2 times a year that I treat myself to them.
I just finished making ketchup for the year using the ball recipe, reducing the sugar by 1/3, it is delicious.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 16, 2016)

We use store bought "ketchup" as an ingredient in some BBQ sauces. Very rarely as a condiment. We do use it in a topping mix for meatloaf. IMO, use it as you wish!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 16, 2016)

I use ketchup on French fries only.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 16, 2016)

Fries
Burgers
Eggs(mixed with sambal olek or another hot sauce)
Hot dogs
Shepherds pie


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 16, 2016)

Ketchup on eggs any style, burgers, meatloaf, tater tots and fries.  Never on hot dogs.

When my brother was a kid, he hated vegetables.  His veg was a big old raw carrot that he dipped in ketchup.


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, store bought ketchup is very proletariat. And I hate that, unless it is PBR beer.

There is a big difference if you buy artisan catsup from a decent vendor  that understands the history of the condiment, but also is really  ironic and pretentious about it. I like the McMustash Brothers Fine  Foods and Haberdashery in Park Slope, Brooklyn. There are only open for  several hours during the full moon, it is worth waiting in line, they have 15 different kinds of artisan catsup, with flavors like 'stale pipe smoke' and 'patcholli oil because I'm now trying to make ironic the time I was a hippie and followed Phish around for the summer'.

If you happen to live somewhere awful, like the midwest, or upstate New York, or New Jersey, you can make your own catsup with this simple recipe. 

Artisan Catsup that is Awesome and will totally impress people:

12 Heirloom tomatoes, and make damn sure they are weird colors and shapes, and wormholes are good too. And they have to be organic. I get mine from the hippie chick at the farmer's market that still won't go out with me because she thinks I'm a capitalist running dog 'cause I work for a .com. I mean what does she know about social sharing network creation synergy anyway? Lives on a commune. 

1 medium onion chopped, everyone uses White or Spanish onions, I use onions from Andorra, they not only are one of the smallest countries in the world, but their onion harvest is like three a year. 

Garlic, I'd give an amount, but you know you are going to make a mistake somewhere in preparation here, so use a crapload. Garlic covers all sins.

2 tbsp oil, there is a debate among true foodies whether first harvest small sustainable betel juice oil is best, or indigenous made peruvian llama oil. They are both so obscure and hard to obtain I can't decide!

Spices, look if you are a hipster chef you have most of Penzy's catalog in your cupboard, just go nuts

1/2 a cup packed brown sugar. Brown sugar , of course is loaded with racial and classist overtones. I only get mine from a small B&B in South Carolina that gives a select clientele the 'brown sugar making experience' I am telling you, saving up to go there, cutting sugar cane looks like it is better than pilates for a core body workout. 

1/2 cup cider vinegar. I will say I am over cider vinegar, I used to be into it, but I found out it attracts fruit flies which are so goesh. I generally leave a glass of good brandy out until it goes off, and use that. It occasionally attracts stereotype french noblemen, but you can get rid of them quick by setting fire to their wigs. 

So to make this, you put this all in a blender, I think.

I use this one,

Blendtec Stealth Blender - In Photos: The Most Expensive Kitchen Appliances

It is totally awesome, and I trust because I as a good cook picked the best ingredients and tool it will all work out in the end. 

So when you get this done, pour it lovingly into some vintage ball jars and you have your Awesome Artisin Catsup! It turns green in a while, but that is because the vinegar is working. 

The best is when you go out to Five Guys Burgers and ask them to use your Artisnal Awesome Catsup instead of their cardboard crap condiment, they will tell you it 'smells funny' and 'probably isn't safe' don't they wish they were a foodie like you?

***break break,  looks like my post was hijacked by Ron who calls himself Roland, and keeps on eviting me to things I don't care about and can't afford in NYC, back to your usual programming***


I use Heinz Ketchup in many recipes, and store brand when it is on sale. My favorite London broil marinade uses almost a bottle of it, so I keep extra on hand , because when London Broil goes on sale, you have to be there, with the stuff, I also think that is the only reason I stock Celery Seed, not that I have a bad opinion of Celery seen, just seems that is the only thing I use it for. 

There is a persistent meme of the Ugly American going to France, and asking for ketchup on a haute cuisine dish. I do dislike to see a good steak slathered with ketchup. But it is a noble condiment, used for its intent.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 16, 2016)

If you hate it don't use it. That Satanic stuff is ridiculous. Only a nut case would think that. Food is food.

I too use it in my family barbecue sauce, probably typical of such family sauces which are just "amped" up ketchup and ingredients to customize it just like Mom made! 

Try some cumin in your family BBQ sauce if it doesn't already have it.  That's what Sookie Stackhouse uses!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm not fond of it but I find it to be necessary as a topping on meatloaf and in some sauces.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't use it often but am not opposed to its existence.  I use it on FF, in BBQ sauce and Chinese style pepper steak.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 16, 2016)

For myself, I don't use Ketchup as a condiment either, I'm not a fan. (HotDogs are Spicy Brown Mustard and Onions only please )
I do use it as an ingredient for other sauces or dishes, like my Guava Chicken recipe
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/hawaiian-guava-chicken-90660.html
I now have a new brand of Ketchup, for me anyways, Sriracha Ketchup
Huy Fong Sriracha Ketchup 20oz
UUHHH!  Wouldn't that be good as a Hot Wings Sauce Base? MMM


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> Well, store bought ketchup is very proletariat. And I hate that, unless it is PBR beer.
> 
> There is a big difference if you buy artisan catsup from a decent vendor  that understands the history of the condiment, but also is really  ironic and pretentious about it. I like the McMustash Brothers Fine  Foods and Haberdashery in Park Slope, Brooklyn. There are only open for  several hours during the full moon, it is worth waiting in line, they have 15 different kinds of artisan catsup, with flavors like 'stale pipe smoke' and 'patcholli oil because I'm now trying to make ironic the time I was a hippie and followed Phish around for the summer'...



Lolololol! Hee hee! Lmao!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2016)

I like ketchup. My burgers, hotdogs, fries and tater tots don't taste right without it. 

My theory is that many people look down with disdain at the condiments and other foods that were popular during much of the last century. Ketchup, yellow mustard and mayonnaise all seem to attract the same negative feelings.

Back then, industrial food was seen as safe and modern, and people liked being able to count on getting a consistent product. Currently, people believe "farm to fork" is more desirable; I think it's partly because, with modern food handling practices and the availability of antibiotics, in general, we don't have to worry about food contamination. 

I'm sure the pendulum will swing back one day.


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> My theory is that many people look down with disdain at the condiments and other foods that were popular during much of the last century. Ketchup, yellow mustard and mayonnaise all seem to attract the same negative feelings.


 
Good theory. GG, I do hope everyone knows above was sarcasm and horrible mockery of people I do know that pretend to like food, have more money than sense, and don't cook other than a microwave or a cell phone to order out.

I adore church cookbooks, I have one from Venita, OK, and now from the Methodist Church ladies on Chincoteage Island.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> Good theory. GG, I do hope everyone knows above was sarcasm and horrible mockery of people I do know that pretend to like food, have more money than sense, and don't cook other than a microwave or a cell phone to order out.



I gotcha. Thought your riff was hilarious


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> My theory is that many people look down with disdain at the condiments and other foods that were popular during much of the last century. Ketchup, yellow mustard and mayonnaise all seem to attract the same negative feelings.
> 
> Back then, industrial food was seen as safe and modern, and people liked being able to count on getting a consistent product. Currently, people believe "farm to fork" is more desirable; I think it's partly because, with modern food handling practices and the availability of antibiotics, in general, we don't have to worry about food contamination.
> 
> I'm sure the pendulum will swing back one day.



Agreed, the Hot dog, and the hamburger, were a way that protien could get to the masses. and Ketchup, yellow mustard, and mayonnaise were in that. 

I sometimes get pissed at my peers for interest in their idea of 'reclaiming' food that was once just working peoples food. Cripes, you make a cheestake on sourdough bread with kobe beef and gureere cheese, it is a cheesteake. 

My peers also have more cash on them than I do, so I come here and post my recipes. I sometimes hope and pray that my beef stroganoff well, is much better than theirs, because I have worked on it, and they can bite my arse.

wink and a nod, TBS


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> ... snipped ...
> 
> I'm sure the pendulum will swing back one day.



AGREED!
I love handmade condiments, but what a PITA!!! And they don't last very long (ie, no preservatives) so you better use up that batch of mayo NOW!!!
I want to try homemade mustard next ...


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2016)

I just made some more coarse-ground Dijon mustard today. I want to get a stronger blender, because the one I have doesn't seem able to buzz mustard seeds into a smooth mustard.


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I gotcha. Thought your riff was hilarious



Took a risk, I didn't know what the tolerance for sarcasm was.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 17, 2016)

erehweslefox; You didnt use vinegar steeped in panda tears, no wonder the hippie girl wont go out  with you.    Check up youtube for Posh Nosh, a British comedy, I think you will enjoy it.

In Sweden, the  satanic relish is Lingon jam, we have the same discussion  with that as this.

This weekend a friend made a drink with ketchup, it was good but weird.


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh CakePoet, if a friend made you a drink with ketchup and liquor I would say he might not be a friend at all, but a suitor. 

The good man might not have access to lindonberry jam. I would consider his weird ketchup drink flirting. 

Of course the devil is in the details, whether it is in ketchup or Lingon jam.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 17, 2016)

Personally, the only food I add ketchup to after the cooking process is a cold meatloaf sandwich. Otherwise, I will use it as an add-in for meatloaf. Himself likes it on burgers, so we always have it on hand. His preferred is Heinz, while I (the shopper) prefer to buy OnSale. He thinks he's hit the lottery when OnSale is also his Heinz brand.




erehweslefox said:


> ..I do hope everyone knows above was sarcasm and horrible mockery of people I do know that pretend to like food, have more money than sense, and don't cook other than a microwave or a cell phone to order out.
> 
> I adore church cookbooks, I have one from Venita, OK, and now from the Methodist Church ladies on Chincoteage Island.


Mock away. Your sarcasm came across as firmly planted in cheek. If you make it sound too serious, however, people might take it the wrong way and end up chasing you off DC. So many times I've wished that DC, et al, had a sarcasm font, or a bubble image you could put around a sarcastic post. It might make life easier... 

I have church cookbooks, organizations' fundraiser cookbooks. Heck, even the huge office building I worked in when I was at Ohio Bell Telephone Company put our own cookbook together - I have that one, too. They are all fun, not only for the recipes, but for the stories they sometimes include.


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have church cookbooks, organizations' fundraiser cookbooks. Heck, even the huge office building I worked in when I was at Ohio Bell Telephone Company put our own cookbook together - I have that one, too. They are all fun, not only for the recipes, but for the stories they sometimes include.



I thought I was over the top enough, but kind of got into writing in character. I was worried that some might misinterpret. 

On our Chincoteague trip, I spent five dollars of my trip money on 'Chincotqege Seafood Recipies and Hints" compiled by the Miriam Circle of the Christ United Methodist Church. It is gonna stay in my briefcase until I use a recipe from it. I'd share their clam chowder, but I haven't made it yet, and, well it looks good. I'll work it a bit, and it is mine, and share it, but I am gonna give credit to the Christ United Methodist Church, Miram Circle, Chincoteage VA.

Church cookbooks are somewhat amazing. I have one from Oklahoma, I won't embarrass the church for being associated with me.

TBS


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 17, 2016)

erehweslefox:  I think his boyfriend would be upset. *lol*   I asked what in it, he said pineapplesage vodka, ketchup, Tabasco and some  nutmeg among other thing. 

We did do lingon drink last time, this time no one had brought lingon juice, it is like  cranberry juice , but I prefer  lingon over  cranberries.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 17, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Mock away. Your sarcasm came across as firmly planted in cheek. If you make it sound too serious, however, people might take it the wrong way and end up chasing you off DC. So many times I've wished that DC, et al, had a sarcasm font, or a bubble image you could put around a sarcastic post. It might make life easier...



But they do....   or  or or .  Just depends on the form or intensity of your sarcasm or irony.  It's always a good idea to use one of them, because I have seen some very acrimonious battles over what was intended to be a humorous remark.  Often the only sure way to express intent with the printed word is with an appropriate emoticon.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 17, 2016)

A friend reminded me that I got banned from a food forum for  defending the use of ketchup on hot dogs...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> A friend reminded me that I got banned from a food forum for  defending the use of ketchup on hot dogs...



You can put whatever you like on your hotdogs, as long as you let me put whatever I like on mine.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 17, 2016)

Apparently it isnt fine dining to have ketchup on hot dogs, it childish and immature and god knows what.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 17, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Apparently it isnt fine dining to have ketchup on hot dogs, it childish and immature and god knows what.



"Some" would say that it's simply a poor flavor pairing, but then "some" would also say that eating a hot dog period is a poor dietary decision.   I may not like ketchup on a hot dog, but I can still disagree with "some".


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 17, 2016)

Well in Sweden  ketchup is the more common choice on a hotdog then mustard, I tend to go  for both or just mustard. I had one today, 70% meat kind, love them.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Aug 17, 2016)

it's great on old fried chicken, add some hot sauce to it and it makes the old reheated chicken palatable. 

ketchup on eggs... ugh. sorry. could never. 

I'm a mustard (sometimes mayo) and relish kinda girl when it comes to hot dogs. But I've done hot dogs and ketchup before. It's not bad. I just prefer the mustard taste. The relish and ketchup combo is so sweet, drowns out the hot dog flavor.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 17, 2016)

There is a time and a place for everything....


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I don't use it often but am not opposed to its existence.  I use it on FF, in BBQ sauce and Chinese style pepper steak.



Actually my only use for ketchup as a condiment is with French fries or onion rings. And as I said, as a base for DIY BBQ sauce.

I recommend trying Homade brand chili sauce as a topping for meat loaf if you can find it in your local market. Small round jar.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Aug 17, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Ketchup on eggs any style, burgers, meatloaf, tater tots and fries. Never on hot dogs.


 
I too like ketchup on eggs, burgers, meatloaf, tater tots, fries, used to make barbecues, ketchup noodles, and in other dishes such as... http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/hamburger-spanish-rice-with-bacon-96350.html. 

While my husband puts ketchup on his hot dogs, I prefer mine with yellow mustard, sweet pickle relish, onions, and sometimes with sauerkraut.

Whenever someone starts talking about ketchup, the first thing I think of is... Archie Bunker and all the crazy stuff he puts ketchup on. The 2nd thing I think of is... The episode of That Girl, when Ann Marie mixed it with some hot water to make tomato soup, as she didn't have enough money to buy a descent lunch at the café.

Has anyone here bought those spicy ketchups? My husband and I love the Sriracha ketchup. I have also purchased the J*alapeño *ketchup, but haven't tried it just yet.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes.  Hot dogs are to have mustard, relish, maybe onions and sauerkraut.  Never ketchup.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2016)

No, hotdogs have to have mustard and ketchup. Definitely no raw onions. Sauerkraut only goes with sausage.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2016)

We will have to agree to disagree, GG!  Hm.  DH gets his old fogey grocer discount on Wednesdays, I may need to have him bring home some dogs and buns!  And we're out of relish.  Which every hot dog needs, along with mustard.  And sauerkraut.  And no ketchup.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> We will have to agree to disagree, GG!  Hm.  DH gets his old fogey grocer discount on Wednesdays, I may need to have him bring home some dogs and buns!  And we're out of relish.  Which every hot dog needs, along with mustard.  And sauerkraut.  And no ketchup.



No, you will have to agree that I'm right 

Oh, all right. If DH can put onions on his dog, I guess you can, too. Just don't try to kiss me after


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2016)

No ketchup will ever hit my hot dog!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... snipped ...
> I now have a new brand of Ketchup, for me anyways, Sriracha Ketchup
> Huy Fong Sriracha Ketchup 20oz
> UUHHH!  Wouldn't that be good as a Hot Wings Sauce Base? MMM





Domestic Goddess said:


> ... snipped ...
> *Has anyone here bought those spicy ketchups?* My husband and I love the Sriracha ketchup. I have also purchased the J*alapeño *ketchup, but haven't tried it just yet.




YUP! 
I've only ever used this Sriracha Ketchup as an ingredient in recipes though, not as a condiment.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2016)

MMM, Chili Dogs with Fries to dip in the Chili!! no ketchup please, thank you...
French Fries are most delicious dipped in either Mayonnaise or a flavorful Aioli, like one loaded with garlic, yea baby! but please, no ketchup, thank you.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 17, 2016)

On the rare occasion I have fries, I love them dipped in ranch dressing. Especially when they're big steak fries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2016)

Your sauerkraut is in that tiny bowl over there...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh come on.  My kraut browns with my hot dogs!  And it's a vegetable!  Sort of.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2016)

Once you grab it, you can do whatever you want with it, just don't bring it by me, you're lucky I bought the stuff and offered it


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> On the rare occasion I have fries, *I love them dipped in ranch dressing*. Especially when they're big steak fries.



Cheryl, what a fabulous idea!  I'm SO trying that the next time we have us some nice, big, fat, crispy Steak Fries... you don't see those all that often in the restaurants anymore, now do you? And then if they do make them, they're horrid!  Limp, soggy, nasty-just a hot, I mean cold mess ACK! 
Cold Fries


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 17, 2016)

Ooooh, you'll like it, kgirl.  I bet even the Mr. would, too.  Ore-Ida makes a decent frozen steak fries - 20 minutes or so at 400, and they're crispy but fluffy on the inside.  That's what I had last time I had them, although it's so easy to just cut up a 'tater in big wedges and roast them.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Aug 19, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> On the rare occasion I have fries, I love them dipped in ranch dressing.
> Especially when they're big steak fries.


 
Fries dipped in ranch dressing is to die for!
My daughter got me hooked on eating them this way.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 19, 2016)

I prefer mayo and ketchup, I used to love dutch fry sauce but  most of them contain lemon which I cant have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2016)

I like fries dipped in Bleu Cheese Dressing...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 19, 2016)

Sriracha sauce is not ketchup although some may consider it similar. They are both condiments. Ketchup is based upon tomatoes. Sriracha sauce is based upon chilis.

I forgot to mention that I really, really like ketchup on liver and onions!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2016)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Sriracha sauce is not ketchup...




...except when it is.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 19, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> erehweslefox:  I think his boyfriend would be upset. *lol*   I asked what in it, he said pineapplesage vodka, ketchup, Tabasco and some  nutmeg among other thing.
> 
> We did do lingon drink last time, this time no one had brought lingon juice, it is like  cranberry juice , but I prefer  lingon over  cranberries.



The exchange between you and the proud log cabin guy is the funniest thing I've ever read here.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 20, 2016)

The bottle on the right is what I get. I always giggle because it's Cock brand. 

They have good products. I buy some of their other product line.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 22, 2016)

My husband would love sriracha ketchup, except he would have sore tummy.


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 27, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> My husband would love sriracha ketchup, except he would have sore tummy.



Cripes CakePoet I just metcha, But I liek a hint of coriander.

TBS


----------

